# Cemented Silver



## Geo (Jul 20, 2018)

Cemented silver from various sources. Assayed at 99.6% silver.


----------



## MGH (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm calling you out, Geo. That little bar on the right is too yellow. There's no way that's 99.6% silver.

It's still a nice part of the collection though


----------



## Geo (Jul 20, 2018)

Yea, the little one was a little contaminated. 99.1% gold and .9% silver. It was really bad. :-D


----------



## fishaholic5 (Aug 3, 2018)

They look good 8) 
I hope my efforts at pouring Silver come out that good

Cheers Wal


----------



## flyfisherman (Aug 4, 2018)

Nice looking metal :!: what size are those bars? Weight?


----------



## Geo (Aug 4, 2018)

They averaged 240g each. It was a half pound mold but they kind of held a little more.


----------

